# Home Theater ?



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You will want to read magazine articles (hifi, stereo, video magazines) about the pieces of equipment (TV set or projector, A/V receiver, speakers) you are considering buying. Also you can get word of mouth reviews from others who have specific brands of equipment.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

You have posted a lot of vague questions about what's best but you need to provide a lot more information as there's generally no real best but a best for you.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

Rahul Gaikawad said:


> I want to buy home theater within budget with new features can anyone suggest me which one is the best and what should be care of before purchasing the home theater.


It is probable that this "Indian" person should be deemed to be a "Troll" - unless he can prove otherwise.

He has posted many such "vague questions" on these sites and never re-posts!


----------



## BriarVance (Aug 2, 2016)

There's a lot of home theater that you can choose. You must look into the internet so you can choose the design or the brand that you want to. You also see the price there. For me, I would choose the best seller brand even if it is expensive. As long that is good quality. I can also ask my friends that has home theater too.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

What's your budget?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Pizza_Princess said:


> My husband and I are now researching the possibilities to create our own, and since we're on a budget, we're thinking to build our own. Such a fun project! Tips are welcome!


Normally, you'd want to start your own thread. 

You'll need to give us what you want. Are you looking at big Tvs, projectors? Dedicated room, or shared purpose? What kind of audio are you looking for? IE. Super audiofile level or consumer level? Room size? Number of expected people? Are you going to sound insulate, or keep things simple? Budget? Any other details you can think of. 

Cheers!


----------



## jiyeon (Feb 23, 2017)

you should provide more details.


----------



## Justin_99 (Jan 23, 2017)

Make sure every HDMI connection on anything you buy is HDCP 2.2 specification and 4K @60 Hz.

Many TVs come with only one HDMI 4K connection, the others are old HD only connections! (If I buy a 4K TV, I want to be able to eventually connect multiple 4K devices, not just one!)

Note this is not mentioned on the sales cards in front of each TV in the stores, the salesmen do not know anything about this, and difficult to find in the instructions for TVs. You may need to buy a TV, test each HDMI connection to be sure it works with 4K ("Info" shows 2160 for 4K, HD shows 1080.)

If they are not all 4K, return the TV.

And if you buy an amplifier/surround sound system, all HDMI connections must be HDCP 2.2 or 4K will not work to the TV!

This is a "copy protection" thing and it is making sure all HDMI connections are "secure".


----------

